# Printing Error in 2017 ICD-10-CM Expert book?



## Nexus6 (Jan 17, 2017)

I just got my copy in the mail and in almost every column of every page in the gray section, there are three vertical gray lines running right through the text.  This is very distracting.  Does anyone else have this in their book?


----------



## JJPratt (Jan 18, 2017)

*Printing Error in 2017 ICD-10-CM Expert book*

I have that very same problem and it is very distracting. Makes it hard to follow.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 18, 2017)

I have it too and I think it is on purpose since they line up with the indentations. I agree it is very distracting!


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Printing Error in 2017 ICD-10-CM Expert book*



cgaston said:


> I have it too and I think it is on purpose since they line up with the indentations. I agree it is very distracting!



I think you might be right but I am hoping it's not.  I sent the sales dept. an email expressing my concern.  I will post whatever reply they give.


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Printing Error in 2017 ICD-10-CM Expert book*



JJPratt said:


> I have that very same problem and it is very distracting. Makes it hard to follow.



Thank you!  Now I don't feel as insane.


----------



## rachealb (Jan 19, 2017)

*printing error*

I sent an email about a printing error in regards to ICD 10 code F98.8 page 598 in the Tabular List it has the code with a RED P showing it is for pediatric age range 0-17 but the index it says attention-deficit without hyperactivity (adolescent) (adult). I never heard a word back. Also my co-worker has a book from AMA and it is not printed like that. Also page 83 is out of order for Abrasion.


----------



## avon4117 (Jan 19, 2017)

i have those gray lines in my 2017 ICD 10 book/index. Its very distracting and the words are so small it makes you cross eyed.


----------



## sheree.nall@wyo.gov (May 11, 2017)

*Have you heard anything back about the F98.8?*



rachealb said:


> I sent an email about a printing error in regards to ICD 10 code F98.8 page 598 in the Tabular List it has the code with a RED P showing it is for pediatric age range 0-17 but the index it says attention-deficit without hyperactivity (adolescent) (adult). I never heard a word back. Also my co-worker has a book from AMA and it is not printed like that. Also page 83 is out of order for Abrasion.



I work at the State Medicaid office in Wyoming and I have providers that are insisting that this is an error, and while I don't disagree for the exact reasons that you have stated as well as the provider... but the book has it listed as age specific.  Any news?


----------

